# P22?



## chuckwagon (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm pretty new to handguns, I currently only have a S&W .357. It's mainly just a nightstand gun. But I do like to do some plinking with it, it's just pretty expensive to do. With me being an 18 y/o college student,I've decided that I would like a P22. With the .357 I always have to get someone to buy the ammo for me. With the P22, could I buy the ammo?
thanks


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just call your local gun dealer on the phone 
and they will know the laws in your state


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Just tell them it's for a rilfe. After all, it's .22 long *rifle*...

But the P22 is a great gun. I wish I hadn't sold mine.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I realize you may have already made up your mind on the P22, but if by chance you haven't....

Besides the P22, you might also consider the Browning BuckMark, S&W 22A, Beretta Neos, and Ruger MKIII. We have all of these, and we _had_ a P22. We sold the P22 because it was not as accurate as the above. Actually, it wasn't even close. The P22 was fun and reliable with several types of ammo, but it really isn't in the same league as the other four.

Around here, the P22 runs about $300. You can get the Browning for slightly less, and the Neos and 22A for a lot less. A Ruger will cost as much or more, depending on model, but they are well worth the extra cost over a P22.

Not trying to be Walther hater, as it is my favorite brand and I own more Walthers than any other brand. However, our P22 was such a mundane handgun that we finally decided that it did not merit space in the gunsafe.

Lastly, you might also consider checking out the Sig Mosquito before you buy. I've not used one, but I've read some very good reports on the newer versions. This, along with the others mentioned above, will have a much more substantial feel in the hand than will the P22.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Lastly, you might also consider checking out the Sig Mosquito before you buy. I've not used one, but I've read some very good reports on the newer versions. This, along with the others mentioned above, will have a much more substantial feel in the hand than will the P22.
> 
> hth,
> PhilR.


I have short the Sig, and it's a nice piece, the only thing that keeps me from getting one, it only comes with 1 mag, and sig mags are $40+. Most other 22's come with two mags.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Besides the P22, you might also consider the Browning BuckMark, S&W 22A, Beretta Neos, and Ruger MKIII. We have all of these, and we _had_ a P22. We sold the P22 because it was not as accurate as the above. Actually, it wasn't even close. The P22 was fun and reliable with several types of ammo, but it really isn't in the same league as the other four.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> +1 on the P22 not as accurate. I just sold mine today and got the Beretta Neos! WOW, what a difference. And this gun was cheeper. It was an ok gun, but for target shooting and just having fun, I really like the beretta. My 10 yo loves it as well, we took it out to the range today and he hit 7 out of 10 withen the 5 or better from 25 yards. I was impressed!!!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chuckwagon,
I'm in a similar situation to you. I'm still very new to shooting. At the rage I've tried

Ruger Mark III - Accurate and Nice to handle

Browning Buckmark Camper - Very Accurate and a 
*WONDERFUL* trigger!

S&W 617- An awesome Revolver, a great introduction to shooting.

Beretta Neos - The gun simply didn't fit me, I could barely reach the controls and I though the sights on it sucked.

Sig Sauer Mosquito - Yes I got bit by it. A good gun, though I wasn't a fan of what I felt was a long and heavy DA pull. It would be my second choice if I were buying today.

Walter P22- I simply *LOVE *this gun. It fits my hands and I feel that I am the most accurate with it. The DA didn't seem to bother me nearly as much as with the Mosquito, given that they are very similar. For *ME* this gun seems to be the prefect match.

As you may already know, .22's can be very picky with ammo. CCI Mini Mags seem to be universally accepted, and I have had very few problems while using this ammo. The few problems that I have had seem to have be more related to poor maintenance on the rental guns that I have been using, versus a problem related to ammo.

My best advice is to rent, rent rent.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just my two pennies, but I bought a Ruger 22/45 MKIII Hunter with a fluted barrel as my first .22 pistol and I loved it! Then I bought a Walther P22 and I haven't shot the Ruger since! Not to say the Ruger is a bad gun, but I find the Walther is a fantastic fun gun. It isn't as accurate, but it isn't meant to be a target pistol. I've had several jams with the Ruger and not one with the Walther, and the P22 is a million times easier to disassemble and clean. That may be one of the strongest points for the Walther lol. I have a Glock 19 and I find that the Walther P22 seems to be akin to a Glock in the 22 world. Lots of lovers and lots of haters. It's accuracy isn't top-notch, but it's a dream to shoot and I think it just looks really awesome. I have big hands, but I still like the feel of the P22. I'll probably buy a slab-side Ruger later on and mount a scope on it or something for ultimate in .22LR accuracy, but the Walther is just a ton-and-a-half of fun to shoot! I can't believe how much I love that gun and how apprehensive I was about buying it. BTW, I've used Federal bulk, Remington golden bullet bulk, CCI Mini Mags, CCI Stingers, and I think some Winchester Super-X and the Walther ate it all up without a single hiccup while the Ruger seemed prone to jamming a bit more. Just my opinion, but if you buy the Walther, I promise you'll be happy!


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

My P22 and my S&W Model 28 are a great complement to each other.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut chuckwagon,
buy a P22. I love mine for what it is, a great fun plinker. I have large hands but I still love shooting my P22.:smt023
As for ammo, mine gets fed nothing but cheap bulk pack CCI Blaser and has NEVER failed me. :smt068
Keep it clean and lubed and you will love this gun.

fusil


----------



## fwk (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought my son a P22
He loves it
I also bought the longer barrel and the laser
It has been a great gun for us so far


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a P22,and I love it...It pretty much eats up everything with no problems...Lots of fun to shoot as well..


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Walther P22 has been fun, reliable and accurate to shoot, plus it breaks down easily to clean with two mags having the loading assist slide button. The barrel needs to be checked for tightness every so often but other than that its been a great gun. I recommend it to anyone as a first gun for fun.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Took mine to the range this morning...another 200 trouble free rounds thru it ! I love it !


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The P-22 is a fun gun, but is probably less accurate than the Browning or Ruger, as has been suggested, at least out past about ten yards. I like it because it requires me to concentrate, making it good practice for shooting my other short barreled guns.

I've only got about 300 rounds through mine, but it doesn't seem to like cheap ammo much. It will shoot Remington bulk pack, but not Federal or Winchester. It loves MiniMags and Aguila High Velocity.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a P-22. Great gun. Easy to disassemble and clean. 

AND ... it fits in my Glock 19 holster, if I tighten up the tension screw.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

going this afternoon to pick up either a SIG mosquito or a Walther P22. I have a Ruger Mark II, and a S&W model 18 revolver in .22, but want something that comes with a threaded barrel for a suppressor. any opinions on the sig versus the walther?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

mako72401 said:


> going this afternoon to pick up either a SIG mosquito or a Walther P22. I have a Ruger Mark II, and a S&W model 18 revolver in .22, but want something that comes with a threaded barrel for a suppressor. any opinions on the sig versus the walther?


Certainly you couldn't call either one "bulky", but the P22 is less bulky than the Sig. Since you would be adding bulk/weight with a supressor, I would start with the less bulky pistol.

A person in our extended shooting "family" has a suppressed P22, and it is a hoot to shoot....


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

I own a P22 and consider it the worst pistol I have EVER owned. I have tried every type of ammo on earth with continued feed/jam/stovepipe issues. It may shoot 20 rounds probelm free after I have cleaned the gun extensivlely, but that is all. Buy a buckmark, they are much better quality.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I ended up with the P22, and so far I love it. Is it the highest quality pistol I own? no. But so far I have put about 300 rounds through it, and had only 1 or 2 very minor jams. Had a "stove pipe" fail to eject during the second mag, and had one fail to feed around shot number 200.

So far I am very please with it. Just waiting on the paperwork for the supressor now.


----------



## LeeStreet (Oct 23, 2009)

I own a P22 & really like it. Mine is ammo sensitive. I started shooting the Winchester X 1330 FPS. It never missed a beat. I have found that it needs to be lubed. I am waiting for my 5 " barrel to arrive anyday.


----------



## LeeStreet (Oct 23, 2009)

LeeStreet said:


> I own a P22 & really like it. Mine is ammo sensitive. I started shooting the Winchester X 1330 FPS. It never missed a beat. I have found that it needs to be lubed. I am waiting for my 5 " barrel to arrive anyday.


I put the 5 ' barrel in & it shoots more accurate. I shoot it in a league, and am getting it dialed in, also working on my stance.


----------

